# Burlington/Nassahegon - 7/7/2011



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2011)

Great ride with Bvibert in the woods of Burlington last night! Managed to get a healthy pedal even though we didn't get started until 6:15pm. The loop we rode was comprised of a bunch of old favorites and totaled around 11.6 miles on the cycle computer. All in all it was very quite out there, didn't see any other riders only a bunch of wildlife. The trails are finally starting to dry out and the dirt was nice and tacky. Despite being my fourth consecutive day of riding I felt real strong, especially on the climbs, so glad to have regained some of the fitness lost over the winter. 

Here's some video I shot last night descending one of the trails......


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

Good ride indeed!  Everything was rolling nicely.  I was surprised at the mileage total when we were done.  

I swear we were riding faster than it looks in the video.   The Cornwall stuff didn't come out as good?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The Cornwall stuff didn't come out as good?



It came out pretty good, just didn't have time to upload it. Maybe later today.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> It came out pretty good, just didn't have time to upload it. Maybe later today.



Gotcha.  Thanks for putting that up, it's fun to watch.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I haven't ridden that side in a long time, I don't even recognize the trails.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I haven't ridden that side in a long time, I don't even recognize the trails.



Seriously?  Gotta get yourself over there!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's some more video!



I dropped the quality down so it would upload faster but will upgrade to HQ when time permits.


----------



## MTN-FUN (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the tune selection - totally goes with Brian's bad ass black outfit (cuz I'm a chick...outfits are important, ya know!)  =)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm digging the tune too.  Glad you like my outfit, that is the most important part about mountain biking...  

Thanks for putting that up Woodcore!  I felt way more bad ass in my than I look on film... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Nive vid boys!!

Steveo


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice video.  Thanks for posting.  It's nice to get a peek at the trails down there.  I've been meaning to get down to CT to check out some of the trails.  Maybe this Fall.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice videos!!! I'd kill to see Rage live.

I hear so much about this place from the guys on the forum, it is nice to be able to put trail sights with descriptions.  I need to bring my bike down to check it out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

If either of you guys ever come down for a ride be sure to give me a yell, I'll show you around, we might even be able to get some of the other guys out of their holes for such an occasion...


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 15, 2011)

Absolutely. And if you're in the Western Boston 'Burbs and need a tour of Leominster, Belmont, Burlington (MA), or Great Brook Farm, let me know.


----------

